# Sterkte vir more se liga shoot.!!



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Ek wil net vir almal wat more gaan skiet hier op tzaneen se sterkte en mag ons nie nat reen nie......:secret:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dankie Willie. Ja daar gaat ons, nuwe jaar Limpopo Liga se afskop, dit word elke jaar net groter en groter ne? Vat jou snorkel saam.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Hoe het dit gegaan :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Invictus said:


> Hoe het dit gegaan :wink:


Dit was vet pret. Ons het ook 'n baie goeie vriend gemaak. Hier is 'n paar foto's. 

Dit het baie gereen voor die shoot. Dit het my bekommerd gemaak t.o.v die opkoms. Ek was verniet besorgd, daar was 80+ skuts vir die dag.


----------

